# BLM open carry protestor has an ND



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I tried to find a video I could post here, but all I have is a link. Apparently the guy shot himself in the foot next to a whole line a cops.

https://www.ihatethemedia.com/open-...egligent-discharge-shoots-himself-in-the-foot


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

What a tool. Then they will wonder why the cops got directly involved with that person. Geez....can't fix stupid!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He missed!!! His head was on the other end of his body or up his a$$.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So what will this POS (oops is that not PC? I'll be ridiculed!) be charged with anything?

I'd think just discharging the firearm in a neighborhood would be a charge, maybe a felony. Did he have proper firearms license for where the incident happened?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He will surely be charged with discharging the firearm within the city limits. I could see no obvious defense to prosecution in this incident.
This is why 2A protesters keep the chamber empty and the safety engaged.
Idiots LARPing like they know what they're doing cause these kinds of incidents.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

We need more of those people out there, Maybe they could all go stand in front of CNN news crews !


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> So what will this POS (oops is that not PC? I'll be ridiculed!) be charged with anything?
> 
> I'd think just discharging the firearm in a neighborhood would be a charge, maybe a felony. Did he have proper firearms license for where the incident happened?


So let me get this straight... you want to charge and convict, through the United States judicial system of retardation,...and pay for this persons next 1 to 3 years in a correctional facility for shooting himself? You don't have to be a brain surgeon to see that that is not going to help anyone.

And for all you arm chair whatever's... you are most likely wrong so think hard about your retort...reality is a bitch both ways and always


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

soyer38301 said:


> What a tool. Then they will wonder why the cops got directly involved with that person. Geez....can't fix stupid!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The guy is obviously not right in the head.. I don't think he's a tool. If he is he is a broken tool.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> So let me get this straight... you want to charge and convict, through the United States judicial system of retardation,...and pay for this persons next 1 to 3 years in a correctional facility for shooting himself? You don't have to be a brain surgeon to see that that is not going to help anyone.
> 
> And for all you arm chair whatever's... you are most likely wrong so think hard about your retort...reality is a bitch both ways and always


Well if you were trying to defend life/property from these thugs DA would see it different.....

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/122057-defend-your-property.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> So let me get this straight... you want to charge and convict, through the United States judicial system of retardation,...and pay for this persons next 1 to 3 years in a correctional facility for shooting himself? You don't have to be a brain surgeon to see that that is not going to help anyone.
> 
> And for all you arm chair whatever's... you are most likely wrong so think hard about your retort...reality is a bitch both ways and always


Just to further "straighten out" this situation...
You do NOT think he should be arrested and punished for breaking the law?


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I don't recall the criminal justice system being about _helping_ people. I believe the system is designed to deter, punish, and segregate offenders from the rest of society. It didn't deter this idiot, so I would surely like to seem him punished and segregated from the rest of society.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Just to further "straighten out" this situation...
> You do NOT think he should be arrested and punished for breaking the law?[/QUOTE
> 
> I would not arrest him or punish him in the sense you see the punishment should be.
> ...


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Accidents are the result of random chance. Negligence is a deliberate action or inaction that someone is personally responsible for.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> Accidents are the result of random chance. Negligence is a deliberate action or inaction that someone is personally responsible for.


Ah but their you are wrong. There is no longer any personal responsibility. See it's to be blamed on the police. For if there was no police presence, this guy would not have shot himself in the foot. I would look for a lawsuit against the department.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Kauboy said:
> 
> 
> > Just to further "straighten out" this situation...
> ...


You don't know what punishment I think is appropriate.
If a human's finger pulls a gun's trigger and the gun discharges, it was not an "accident".
I would expect this person to be punished just as anyone else would get punished.
In Texas, discharging a firearm within a municipality is a Class A misdemeanor, punishable by up to one year in jail, a fine of up to $4,000, or both jail time and a fine. I'd say 30 days and $1,000.
His state may have a different punishment, but that sounds reasonable to me since he endangered the lives of those around him and negligently fired a weapon he clearly had no training with.

If he'd been alone, and shot his own foot, I'd let that stand as his punishment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kinda like the cop that shot himself in the leg after telling a room full of kids he's the only one in the room qualified to handle a firearm.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Kinda like the cop that shot himself in the leg after telling a room full of kids he's the only one in the room qualified to handle a firearm.


The Asshat dry fired the " unloaded" pistol, with rounds in the magazine. Did he bother to check the magazine?

Maybe he should have started with treat every gun as if it were loaded? Explain that/how to do so.........would have prevented his "accident". He'd have shown the "unloaded" pistol was in fact loaded.

Then never point it at something (yourself? :vs_laugh you do not intend to shoot/kill.

Maybe if he'd shot his groin, it would have prevented him from passing his stupidity genes on to future generations...........Darwin Award. :vs_no_no_no:

Only close to "accident" I ever had was with a Rem 700 bolt rifle, one of the ones with the faulty safety/trigger (this was pre-recall). Was done hunting with friends and we were getting ready to pack up. I dis-engaged the safety and the gun fired, muzzle into the ground in front of me. Scared the crap out of my friends and myself.

That's one of the reasons I'm a Win M70 fan over the M700, the 3-position safety allows you to open the bolt/unload in a safe position.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> That's one of the reasons I'm a Win M70 fan over the M700, the 3-position safety allows you to open the bolt/unload in a safe position.


My Savage has that too. Very handy for safely loading and unloading.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My Savage has that too. Very handy for safely loading and unloading.


Worse thing with the recalled M700s were, just releasing the safety, fired the rifle. It also seemed to be a random occurance.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Model 70 pre-64 all the way for bolt guns!

I have a friend who collects and shoots them, from .458 Winchester on down.

He has a collection of about 100 of them, he was just out shooting some today.

The Mod 70 is based on the 1903 Springfield.

I had one in .220 Swift with a Unertl 10X on it for chuck hunting in my younger days,

a shopping mall resides now where that farm was.

The Rem 700 safety problem was an engineering problem, gun would fire as bolt was rotated less than 5 degrees.

Sear would drop down, with the safety on, I don't remember all the details.

A couple people died including a kid from the AD.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Model 70 pre-64 all the way for bolt guns!
> 
> I have a friend who collects and shoots them, from .458 Winchester on down.
> 
> ...


The thing with the M700 problem was I'd put hundreds of rounds through that gun and the problem surfaced after that. It sure shot well though, hit a dime at 200 yds if it wasn't windy. It was .222 Rem.

That Swift you had must have been fun with chucks. Like around you, a lot of the farms are now subdivisions or overgrown. I just get the chucks encroaching on the garden now.

Sorry to hijack the thread, I'm done.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I personally know two people with Remington 700's this happened too. The rifles fired when the safety was taken off. Scared the shiznit out of both of them.


Mad Trapper said:


> Worse thing with the recalled M700s were, just releasing the safety, fired the rifle. It also seemed to be a random occurance.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

keith9365 said:


> I personally know two people with Remington 700's this happened too. The rifles fired when the safety was taken off. Scared the shiznit out of both of them.


I had 2 accidental discharges with an early (1963) Remington 700 ADL. Once taking off the safety and another when closing the bolt. That was 2 too many for me. It has a Timney trigger/safety now. What an improvement. 
The ***** had his booger hook on the trigger, it wasn't an accident it was stupidity. Luckily he didn't hurt anyone but himself. He needs to be charged with shooting in city limits or something.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

65mustang said:


> I had 2 accidental discharges with an early (1963) Remington 700 ADL. Once taking off the safety and another when closing the bolt. That was 2 too many for me. It has a Timney trigger/safety now. What an improvement.
> The ***** had his booger hook on the trigger, it wasn't an accident it was stupidity. Luckily he didn't hurt anyone but himself. He needs to be charged with shooting in city limits or something.


I shot a night stand with a .357, once. I still say it had it coming.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> I shot a night stand with a .357, once. I still say it had it coming.


https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/122195-have-you-ever-had-nd.html#post2023241


----------

